# Dark haired baby turning blonde ?



## Blue_star

I have a 2.5 month old daughter she was born with alot of dark brown hair. Her new hair seems to be coming in fast but it's coming in blonde :shrug::blush: Which I think is cute but i'm shocked !

Her father is blonde hair blue eyes but I have black hair and brown eyes. I thought for sure she would have dark hair and be tan like me but she came out the opposite very pale with very blonde eyebrows and eyelashes.

Have any other ladies experienced this where your babies hair totally changes color?


----------



## Bababall

I was born with jet black hair but it turned blonde. My LO had dark hair when born and it's definitely lightening up


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My son was born with really dark hair then went really blonde!!! Now he's nearly 5 and he has dark blonde/very light brown hair. It gets lighter obviously when it's sunny but his hair was very dark brown when he was born. But neither me or his dad are blonde so that's what shocked me more xx


----------



## lemontree12

my little girl was born with black hair, shes 6months and her hair is really white


----------



## 060509.x

My LO was born with dark brown hair like OH but it's turned blonde, and her hair didn't even fall out. It just got lighter. OH is dark hair, brown eyes and I'm lightish hair blue eyes.


----------



## Noelle610

My LO was born with black hair (and I'm blonde). At 6 months it keeps getting lighter and lighter.
 



Attached Files:







pink dress.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 36









Most Amazing Toy I've Ever Seen.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Blue_star

Noelle610 said:


> My LO was born with black hair (and I'm blonde). At 6 months it keeps getting lighter and lighter.

That's interesting! and she is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Noelle610

Blue_star said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> My LO was born with black hair (and I'm blonde). At 6 months it keeps getting lighter and lighter.
> 
> That's interesting! and she is beautiful :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Poppy7

Both my children were born dark but had blonde hair by about six months.


----------



## DragonTamer

All my babies were born with dark hair. My girls lost most if not all their dark hair and it grew back blonde but my older daughter now has dark brown hair (she is 15yo now) My older boy had dark hair and it stayed dark. My little baby boy was born with black hair and at almost 3 months (12wks tomorrow) his hair is still black...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that his hair stays black.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

My DD1 was born with blonde hair and now at 5 years old it seems to have gotten darker with the years and is a dirty dark blonde, DD2 was born with lots of almost black hair and now she's 6 months it's starting to turn blonde x


----------



## kassiaethne

I was born with black hair, then went blond till i was 6 then went darker to a dark brown at 13 and now im just dark brown :)


----------



## ktod

I would say if she has blonde eyelashes and brows she will most likely get blonde hair too


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella was born with really dark brown hair. She is now almost 14 weeks and it is still dark, but her hair has has lightened a little. She has dark brown eyebrows and eye lashes, dark brown hair on her ears and on the bottom of her back ( sooooo cute ).

As you can see from my avatar, I am very fair. My husband has lovely olive skin and very dark brown hair.

I am interested to know what her hair colour will eventually be! I am thinking she will stay dark as her eye lashes, eyebrows etc are, but who knows!


----------



## Blue_star

pompeyvix said:


> Anabella was born with really dark brown hair. She is now almost 14 weeks and it is still dark, but her hair has has lightened a little. She has dark brown eyebrows and eye lashes, dark brown hair on her ears and on the bottom of her back ( sooooo cute ).
> 
> As you can see from my avatar, I am very fair. My husband has lovely olive skin and very dark brown hair.
> 
> I am interested to know what her hair colour will eventually be! I am thinking she will stay dark as her eye lashes, eyebrows etc are, but who knows!

Aw she's such a cutie


----------



## mamaduke

I was born blonde and most of it turned brown shortly after. I spent most of my life with brown hair and blonde streaks in the summer/red streaks in the winter. Nowadays, it stays mostly brown with some streaks of white (the cost of getting old). Most of my body hair, though, is blonde.

My LO was born with dark brown hair, which we figured would go black since DH has black hair and mine is dark. However, as more of his hair comes in, it's looking more light brown and blonde, much like my fair hair. :cloud9:


----------



## jenniferttc1

he was born with dark and is now a dirty blonde. I'm sure it will change again, we both have dark hair, but my mom is a natural blonde and so is her dad. What was werid is half of his hair fell out, but the hair that stayed, is brown at the ends and blonde the other half towards the roots.
 



Attached Files:







400337_10150604477826585_2025043978_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11









9months.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Irish Eyes

My SIL is mixed race and her baby was born with masses of jet black hair. She's now 2 and it's bright blonde! Her Dad is fair but still has brown hair. Wondering how my baby will turn out, he's pretty fair like me but his hair is gradually getting darker.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was born with loads of black hair, it didn't fall down & it stayed dark until he was 2 yrs, then it started to change colour & now it's light brown. My brother was born with black hair, most of it fell down & now his hair is ginger blonde.


----------



## Tacey

I had black hair at birth that fell out and came back blonde. Alice's was dark, and she's blonde now Arthur was not as dark, but he's even fairer than Alice now. I think it's quite common.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was born with black/dark hair which went to blonde over time. As I grew up it turned brown


----------



## Twinkie210

My oldest son was born with loads of super dark hair that had the cutest blond highlights (It was the weirdets thing I have ever seen on a baby, LOL) His hair fell out and grew back light brown. My youngest was born with dark hair, but not a ton of it and I think his is going to stay dark (his eye brows are much darker than his brothers were). Both me and DH have really dark hair (DH is half Korean) and if my oldest didn't look so much like my husband, I would swear they gave me the wrong baby! I didn't expect to have a child that was fairer skinned and light colored hair, LOL


----------



## xdxxtx

My nephew was born with auburn colored hair, but by the time he was a year old, it was all platinum blonde! He's 10 and it still hasn't darkened up at all.


----------



## x Helen x

This is really interesting, thanks for posting as it's fascinating reading the replies.

Chloe was born with dark brown hair (quite a shock as both me and hubby are very fair and had white hair as children!), but it is gradually lightening and is now a mousey strawberry blonde. I will be interested to see whether she lightens any more! She isn't showing any signs of losing her hair (yet) it is still quite thick and not thinning out or rubbing off at all.


----------

